# Black Templar Marshall



## Blackyujiro

Probably add background and start coloring tomorrow:








The ankh is there just cause I was bored, and didn't want to draw the cross. The panthers ..well, i thought it looked cool.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia

This would look really (!) good, if the head would be somewhat larger.
I'm not against the small head on marines, but keep a bit of an eye on the chest-to-head-size...


----------



## NurglingStomper

Looks good. I like the monstrous sized shoulder pads.


----------



## Blackyujiro

Thanks guys, I'm currently working on some different styled(art-wise) pics of SMs. I entually wanna do a Flash toon or Web comic based on 40k, so I'm switching over from my normal "comic" style to more of an animated one with a lil bit more detail.


----------

